# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΕΠΕΙΓΩΝΝΝΝΝ!!!!!

## manvlhw123

καλησπέρα σας εδω και 2 μέρες δεν μπορω καθόλου είχα δει και μια παλαιότερη δημοσιευθη σχετικά μεμιακοπέλα που έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα μαζί της λοιπον εδω και 2 μερες δεν μπροω καθολου εχω τάση προς εμμετο συνεχεια χονευω και δεν μπορω να φάω τα βράδυα δνε μπροω καθόλου να κοιμηθω γιατι είναι κάτι σνα αγχος και φοβος αλλα και μια ταση εμμετου και πηγαινοερχομαι σε όλο το σπιτι και έξω για να μπορέσω να μην το θυμάμαι εχω ενα διαρκες φουσκωμα και οταν φουσκωνων σαν μπαλονι τρεχω στην τουαλετα και κάνω κατι μεταξυ διαροια και μετεωρισμου δυνατου μπηκα στο ιντερνετ καιαγχωθηκα ακομη πιο πολυ γιατι διαβασα για φραξη εντερου για ελκος για σκολικοειδιτη κτλ πραγματικα οτνα με πιάνει είναι σαν να πεθαίνω και νομιζω οτι ζώ την τελευταια μου μέρα ελπιζω ρε παιδια να είναι αρρωστια γιατι αν ειναι κατι αλλο εγω δεν ξέρω πραγματικα φοβαμαι οσο ποτε αλλοτε αν μπορούσατε να βοηθήσεται λιγακι(να με καθυσηχάτε λιγακι) γιατι δεν μπορώ.σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Σωσω

Καλησπέρα σου...είναι συπτώματα άγχους αυτά το είχε και ένας γνωστούς μου μια απλή εξέταση θα σε καθησυχάσει..θα σου δώσουν χάπια,ρυθμίζεται αυτό και θα σου πουν κ κάποιες τροφές που πρέπει να τις αποφύγεις..:)

----------


## manvlhw123

καλησπέρα χαπια χμμ δεν ξέρω γιατι συνηθως μπορει να σου δημιορυγησουν αλλα πραγματα....μακαρι να μην ειναι τιποτα τωρα π.χ. ειμαι καλα απλα εχω μια μικρουλα ενοχληση στο στομαχι εφαγα και λιγο τωρα που δεν εχω ταση προς εμμετο...αλλαφοβαμαι θα με ξαναρχισει το μεσημερι το ιδιο έγινε...η αληθεια ασε αυτο με το αγχος μην πω και κριση πανικου δεν δεν ξερω δεν το δημιουργω εγω απο μονο του ερχεται οπως το ριγος που σε πιανει οταν εχεις πυρετο(δεκατα)..τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο δεν ξερω μαλλον θα ειναι μακρα η νυχτα πάλι..:( :(

----------


## Σωσω

Ο ίδιος ο φόβος στο προκαλεί..χαλάρωσε δεν θα σε πιάσει όσο το σκέφτεσαι χειρότερα είναι!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επικεντρωνεσαι περισσοτερο στις ενοχλησεις κ οχι στο τι συμβαινει γυρω σου.
επισης μηπως τρως κατι που σε πειραζει? η μηπως τρως πολα μαζι που δε συνδιαζονται κ προκαλουν δυσπεψια? μεσα σε 5 λεπτα που διαβασα ολα αυτα αυτο μπορω να σου πω βασικα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καμιά ίωση θα είναι, πολύ συνηθισμένο.

----------


## manvlhw123

σωσω ετσι ειναι οπως το λες απλα οταν ανεβαινει πάνω ξερεις η ταση προς εμμετο με πιανεικαι αυτο το πραγμα τελείως ενστικτιοδος....αλεξανδρε χμμ την ημερα που το εφαγα ητανε 3 καλαμακια εκεινο το βραδυ την δευετρα δηλαδη που περασε και ξερεις δεν ειχα κατι μετα όμως επειδη εχω και μια δυσκοιλιοτητα ειπα να μπω στο ιντερνετ τι πρεπει να κανω και διαβασα καπου για φραξη εντερου και το εκεινη την στιγμη το ομολογω πηγα κατευθειαν τουαλετα και εβαλα οσο ΄΄ζωρει'' ειχα και δεν είχα γιατι με αυτο που διαβασα πραγματικα πανικοβληθηκα η αληθεια είναι ενεργηθηκα και λέω πως γίνεται αν είναι δυσκιολιοτητα αφου εκανα και μετα δεν ξερω απο εκεινη τηνσ τιγμη αρχίσαν τα συμπτωματα...εε μετα μπηκα και σε αλλα σιτε εε εκει ειναι που ειπα παει την επομενη μεραθα βρισκομαι στον ταφο....δεν ξερω παιδια πραγματικα

----------


## manvlhw123

κασσανδρα απο το στόμα σου και στου θεου το αφτί μακαρι να είναι ετσι και όσους ρωταω ετσι μου λένε αλλα επειδη διαβασα και στο ιδιο φορουμ μια ακριβως ιδια περιπτωση φοβαμαι μην εχω τα ιδια αποτελεσματα :( :( :(

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> σωσω ετσι ειναι οπως το λες απλα οταν ανεβαινει πάνω ξερεις η ταση προς εμμετο με πιανεικαι αυτο το πραγμα τελείως ενστικτιοδος....αλεξανδρε χμμ την ημερα που το εφαγα ητανε 3 καλαμακια εκεινο το βραδυ την δευετρα δηλαδη που περασε και ξερεις δεν ειχα κατι μετα όμως επειδη εχω και μια δυσκοιλιοτητα ειπα να μπω στο ιντερνετ τι πρεπει να κανω και διαβασα καπου για φραξη εντερου και το εκεινη την στιγμη το ομολογω πηγα κατευθειαν τουαλετα και εβαλα οσο ΄΄ζωρει'' ειχα και δεν είχα γιατι με αυτο που διαβασα πραγματικα πανικοβληθηκα η αληθεια είναι ενεργηθηκα και λέω πως γίνεται αν είναι δυσκιολιοτητα αφου εκανα και μετα δεν ξερω απο εκεινη τηνσ τιγμη αρχίσαν τα συμπτωματα...εε μετα μπηκα και σε αλλα σιτε εε εκει ειναι που ειπα παει την επομενη μεραθα βρισκομαι στον ταφο....δεν ξερω παιδια πραγματικα


Δεν μπορείς αν δεν είσαι γιατρός να αξιολογήσεις τα συμπτώματα συμβουλευόμενος το Ίντερνετ. Κι εγώ την έχω πατήσει κι έχω πάθει το ίδιο με κάποια συμπτώματα που κοίταξα από το Ίντερνετ να βρω τί έχω και έπαθα φρίκη και μέχρι να πάω στο γιατρό έμεινα άυπνη τρεις μέρες γιατί νόμιζα ότι έχω καρκίνο. Βασικά, οποιοδήποτε αθώο σύμπτωμα μπορεί να κρύβει κάτι σοβαρό αλλά αυτό είναι η μικρή πιθανότητα. Το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι να μην έχεις τίποτα. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου, αλλά αν έχεις περάσει τα 40, όπως εγώ, τότε πρέπει να ξέρεις οτι το βραδυνό φαγητό δεν χωνεύεται εύκολα και φέρνει και αναγούλα και δυσπεψία και παλλινδρόμηση γαστρικών υγρών, απλά γιατί μετά από μία ηλικία το στομάχι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τόσο καλή πέψη το βράδυ, αρχίζει και υπολειτουργεί. Αν ρωτήσεις ανθρώπους πάνω από τα 40, οι περισσότεροι όταν φάνε αργά το βράδυ μετά δεν μπορούν να κοιμηθούν από τη δυσπεψία. 
Πάντως, σου ξαναλέω, σαν ίωση μου φαίνεται, ή γαστρεντερίτιδα, ή σπαστική κολίτιδα, ή ο οργανισμός σου τοξινώθηκε υπερβολικά για κάποιο λόγο και προσπαθεί να αποτοξινωθεί. Τα συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα που έχεις τα είχω αντιμετωπίσει καμιά δεκαριά φορές στη ζωή μου. Εμένα την τελευταία φορά (πριν μερικούς μήνες) κράτησαν καμιά εβδομάδα περίπου. Δεν ανησύχησα όμως και πέρασε μόνο του.

----------


## manvlhw123

αστα στο ιντερνετ με αυτα που διαβαζω θα παω να κανω ενα χειρουργειο να μου τα βγαλουν όλα..και για αλλα θέματα που έψαχνα πάντα πεφτει τρομοκρατία και δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι μηπως να τρεξεις στον γιατρο;;;(επειδη τα γραφουνε οι ιδιοι)δεν ξερω παντως μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες γιατι δεν με βλεπω καλά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλαμακια? χμμ πολυ υποπτο δεν ειναι κ οτι πιο ευπεπτο μπορει να μη σηκωνεις το κρεας.. εγω εχω δυσκιλιοτητα παρα πολα χρονια..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω παντως θυμαμαι καποτε που ειχα φαει παστιτσιο (που ειχε κρεας) κ μετα με πηρε ο υπνος κ μετα ξυπνησα κ ειμουν σα να ειχα καταπιει τσιμεντο κ μετα εκανα εμετο θυμαμαι... γενικα απο τοτε δε τρωω κρεας το αποφευγω....

----------


## manvlhw123

χμμ αλεξ φοβαμαι μηπως μηπως λεω τα εφαγα λιγο λαιμαργα....αλλα το θέμα είναι π.χ. την κυριακη δεν είχα τίποτα που έφαγα την 3πλασια ποσοτητα...εγω πονταρω πιο πολύ οτι μαλλον τα σουβλακια ητανε πολυκαιρισμενα και μαλλον αυτο φταιει βαζω μια εκδοχη δεν λεω πως ειναι γιατι και απο αλλους που φαγανε εμαθα οτι ολο το βραδυ ρεβοντουσαν ασχετα που εγω εφτασα σε ενα ακρο τελειως...μακαρι να είνα απλως μια ιωση η επαθα μια μικρη δηλητηριαση(οχι οτι ειναι καλο) να μην ειναι κατι εκ τω εσω δεν θελω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ιωση δεν ειναι αφου το λες κ μονος σου οτι ηταν πολυκαιρισμενα 
πρακτικα αν κανεις διαριες τη μια πισω απο την αλλη θα πρεπει να σε δει γιατρος
αν κανεις μονο μια φορα ας πουμε οκ... τωρα αν ρωτησεις γιατρο μαλον θα σου πει να παρεις κανενα σιροπι αν του πεις οτι εχεις ταση για εμετο

εγω ετσι οπως το ακουω δε μου μιαζει για ψυχολογικο αλλα επειδη ειχες φαει το πολυκαιρισμενο κρεας απο οτι ελεγες ισως ειναι ενας συνδιασμος επειδη ταραχτηκες κ ολας. αλλα να μη ξαναφας μπαγιατικο κρεας γιατι δε κανει....

εγω θυμαμαι μια αλλη φορα που εφαγα μια καφτερη πιπερια που δεν ηξερα οτι ηταν καφτερη κ το σαγονι μου εφυγε απο τη θεση του κ μετα προσπαθουσα να το συναρμολογισω..

----------


## manvlhw123

δεν εξρω η αληθεια ειναι απλα επειδη ξερεις εφαγα εκεινη την ημερα σουβλακια το πιο πιθανον θα ειναι απο την προ προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και με πηραξαν το πιο πιθανον...διαροια εκανα μια φορα οταν με αρχισα μετα κανω κανονικα αλλα ελαχιστα δεν θελω να πιεστω μην ξανα κανω μ@@@@ απλα περιμενω(αν μπορεσω να κοιμηθω)...καλα οι πιπεριες ειναι σιγανοπαπαδιες βλεπεις κοκκινη και λες καυτη θα ειναι βλεπεις πρασινη εε ενταξει δεν πηραζει σιγα το ακψιμο και μετα το φτυνεις το ειχα παθει παλιοτερα με γεμιστα αυτο

----------


## kerasi

Tα καλαμακια εννοεις με πιτα ή σκετα? και ποια μερα τα φαγες? με πιτα ειναι πιο βαρια, ειδικα αμα βαζεις τζατζικια κ σος. Απεφυγε τα, φαε αλλα πραματα γτδεν ξερεις τι βαζουνε μεσα αυτοι. Μη ξανατρως παλι τετοια.

----------


## manvlhw123

τωρα π.χ. εχω συνεχωμενο ρεψιμο πφφφφφ

----------


## manvlhw123

σκετα καλαμακια οχι κατι το ιδιατερο με ψωμι δεν νομιζω να φταιει η ποσοτητα απλα η ποιοτητα πιστευω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χαμομιλια θα σου προτεινα εγω

----------


## manvlhw123

και δεν εχω γαμωτο....αυτην την στιγμη να καταλαβεις εχω φουσκωμα αρκετο ρεβωμαι πιο ελαχιστα αλλα θα δειξει σε λιγακι θα κανω την πρωτη αποπειρα υπνου :p ελπιζω να κοιμηθω..θα ειναι θαυμα

----------


## manvlhw123

πφφ ρε παιδια σήμερα καλά κοιμήθηκα μεχρι και το απόγευμαόλα καλα δεν είχα κάτι σημαντικό μόνο λίγο η κοιλιά μου ήτανε φουσκωμένη τωρα εδω και 3 ώρες εχει φουσκώσει περισσότερο και έχω ένα μικρό σφιξιμο στο στομάχι και εχω αγχωθει τρελά τι γίνεται πάλι :(

----------


## Φαινιαγια

> πφφ ρε παιδια σήμερα καλά κοιμήθηκα μεχρι και το απόγευμαόλα καλα δεν είχα κάτι σημαντικό μόνο λίγο η κοιλιά μου ήτανε φουσκωμένη τωρα εδω και 3 ώρες εχει φουσκώσει περισσότερο και έχω ένα μικρό σφιξιμο στο στομάχι και εχω αγχωθει τρελά τι γίνεται πάλι :(


Διάβασα το μήνυμα σου και έπειδη εχω περάσει ακριβώς τα ίδια θα ήθελα να σε βοηθήσω ολα μα ολα οφείλονται στο στρες προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις εχεις πΑθει σπαστικη κολιτιδα απο υπέρμετρο αγχος ! Εχεις άρρωστο φοβία και η άρρωστο φοβία σου κανει σπασμό στο εντερο με συνέπεια να δημιουργούνται ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα σου μιλάω εκ πείρας τα περνάω ολα αυτα που λες 3 χρονια τώρα και ξέρω άκουσε με !

----------


## Φαινιαγια

> Διάβασα το μήνυμα σου και έπειδη εχω περάσει ακριβώς τα ίδια θα ήθελα να σε βοηθήσω ολα μα ολα οφείλονται στο στρες προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις εχεις πΑθει σπαστικη κολιτιδα απο υπέρμετρο αγχος ! Εχεις άρρωστο φοβία και η άρρωστο φοβία σου κανει σπασμό στο εντερο με συνέπεια να δημιουργούνται ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα σου μιλάω εκ πείρας τα περνάω ολα αυτα που λες 3 χρονια τώρα και ξέρω άκουσε με !


 ξέρω τι νιώθεις ακριβώς φουσκωμα ειδικά κατω αριστερά και στο στομαχι δυσπεψια έντονη και ναυτία και σπασμούς στο γαστρεντερικο έτσι ; Πηγές σε γιατρό ;

----------


## manvlhw123

καλησπέρα παιδια και πάλι μετα απο 3 χρόνια...σχετικα με αυτα που ειχα πεί παλιοτερα..βρηκα τελικά τι ακριβως ήτανε...η ουσια ειναι να παρατηρεις ακριβώς μετα απο το παθαίνεις απο προσωπικη εμπειρία μπορώ να πω οτι ειναι μετά απο στρεσσογονες καταστάσεις οχι απαιραίτητα που ειναι φανέρες προς τους άλλους αλλά π.χ. πράγματα που πρεπει αν σκεφτεσαι στην καθημερινότητα και σου δημιουργουνε κομπους στο στομάχι κτλ μαζι με άγχος.Και να πω την αλήθεια επειδη τα είχα ξεχάσει όλα αυτά θα ελεγα όλα ειναι στο μυαλό απλα πρεπει να τα χειριζεσαι με πολυ λεπτο τρόπο και πάντα μιλαω για μενα προσωπικα....

----------


## Vaper

Exo ena paromio provlima eine kathara psixologiko i apopsi m episkepsou enan eidiko an den mporis na to diaxiristis

----------


## marouli66

ηρεμισε παντως το στρες σου φταιει σε οποιον ειδικο και να πας θα στο πει....
εχει συσσωρευτεί μεσα σου πολυ και σου βγαινει με αρρωστοφοβια, εχω περασει και γω παρομοια περιστατικα και το συμπερασμα ειναι ενα.....ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΑΥΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΒΟΥ......η σκεψη του φοβου στο προκαλεί
δεν εχεις τιποτα απολυτως.....νομιζεις οτι εχεις οταν το σκεφτεσαι.....γιαυτο αγνοησε αυτο που σου λεει το μυαλο σου
εγω ετσι εκανα,.......δεν πηγαινε αλλο οποτε ειπα τελος...αλλο το μυαλο μου και αλλο εγω......οποτε αγνοουσα οσο μπορουσα τις σκεψεις φοβου, σταματησα να ψαχνω στο αρνητικο ιντερνετ, τα αφησα ολα και επικεντρωνομουν σε μενα μεσα μου και οχι σε σκεψεις και αισθησεις....
ειχα βρει το μηχανισμο του προβληματος οποτε σιγα σιγα εξασθένησαν τα συμπτωματα και τωρα ειμαι καλα
μετα απο 3 χρονια πιστευω να τα εχεις καταλαβει ολαυτα και μονος σου

----------


## manvlhw123

φυσικα marouli66 γιαυτο και το είπα και μάλιστα να πω την αλήθεια είχα ξεχάσει οτι το είχα δημοσιευθει και τυχαια μου ηρθε ειδοποιηση μετα απο τόσο καιρό...και είπα να πω και την δικιά μου καταληξη....

----------


## marouli66

πολυ ωραια μπραβο σου...αυτα να τα βλεπουν αυτοι που νομιζουν οτι θα τα εχουν για παντα.....
απλα ρε συ βλεπω οτι εδω γραφουν μονο οσο ειναι ασχημα..οταν γινουν καλα τπτ...
οποτε αποτελει μεγαλη ενθαρρυνση το μηνυμα σου διοτι βλεποντας ολοι εδω καθε μερα ατομα απελπισμενα που δεν εχουν θεραπευτεί χανουν το κουραγιο τους οποτε μπραβο σου και παλι

----------


## manvlhw123

φυσικο ειναι..γιατι όταν καποιος πλεον δεν έχει προβλημα θα το ξεχάσει και δεν θα δώσει σημασία ή δεν θα το θυμαται καν και όλας και όχι μονο γιαυτο και για πολλά άλλα θεματα εκτος ψυχολογικης διερέυνησεις φυσικά....

----------


## Fad

> καλησπέρα σας εδω και 2 μέρες δεν μπορω καθόλου είχα δει και μια παλαιότερη δημοσιευθη σχετικά μεμιακοπέλα που έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα μαζί της λοιπον εδω και 2 μερες δεν μπροω καθολου εχω τάση προς εμμετο συνεχεια χονευω και δεν μπορω να φάω τα βράδυα δνε μπροω καθόλου να κοιμηθω γιατι είναι κάτι σνα αγχος και φοβος αλλα και μια ταση εμμετου και πηγαινοερχομαι σε όλο το σπιτι και έξω για να μπορέσω να μην το θυμάμαι εχω ενα διαρκες φουσκωμα και οταν φουσκωνων σαν μπαλονι τρεχω στην τουαλετα και κάνω κατι μεταξυ διαροια και μετεωρισμου δυνατου μπηκα στο ιντερνετ καιαγχωθηκα ακομη πιο πολυ γιατι διαβασα για φραξη εντερου για ελκος για σκολικοειδιτη κτλ πραγματικα οτνα με πιάνει είναι σαν να πεθαίνω και νομιζω οτι ζώ την τελευταια μου μέρα ελπιζω ρε παιδια να είναι αρρωστια γιατι αν ειναι κατι αλλο εγω δεν ξέρω πραγματικα φοβαμαι οσο ποτε αλλοτε αν μπορούσατε να βοηθήσεται λιγακι(να με καθυσηχάτε λιγακι) γιατι δεν μπορώ.σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Απαγόρευση να μπαίνεις στο Internet.... Κανει χειρότερο τη κατάσταση

----------


## manvlhw123

αμμμμ εκει που ειμαστανν μια χαρα πολυ καιρο μας ξαναεπιασε παλι και μαλιστα τωρα πολυ χειροτερα ειχα βρει το φαρμακο να το φτιαχνω τωρα ομως ξαναγιναμε χαλια......

----------

